# Paint shaker quart adapter



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

I bought a 1 gallon paint Shaker used and it did not come with the quart adaptor I was wondering where I might be able to buy one. The shaker I have is an ultrablend trumix 1


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

you can contact one of the manufactures of the shaker equipment but they may not sell to consumers. Your local paint store may have some old ones that you could buy off them. Otherwise get them on fleabay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/QUART-PAIN...INT-MIXERS-FROM-BEST-DEAL-PAINT-/182136923135


most adapters also also work to fit pints and half pints


----------



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> you can contact one of the manufactures of the shaker equipment but they may not sell to consumers. Your local paint store may have some old ones that you could buy off them. Otherwise get them on fleabay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/QUART-PAIN...INT-MIXERS-FROM-BEST-DEAL-PAINT-/182136923135
> 
> 
> most adapters also also work to fit pints and half pints


Thank you!


----------

